# DNS Server antwortet nicht, kein Internet mehr.....



## Schnodder123 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich habe zeitweise kein Internet mehr.
<die Fehlermeldung "Der DNS Server antwortet nicht" erscheint nach "testen" der Verbindung im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter.
Nach dem Diagnosefenster funktioniert es dann meistens wieder. Das kleine Ausrufezeichensymbol verschwindet und Internet läuft.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit, das gleiche Spiel.

Im Netz gefundene Tipps wie:  Browser wechseln, Firewall abschalten, DNS auf 8.8.8.8. , etc habe ich schon ausprobiert.

Könnte es der Router sein ? Oder noch andere Möglichkeiten ?

Kann im Moment leider nicht nur das Modem anschliessen um das auszutesten.



WIN 7
Netgear Router


----------



## chaotium (28. Mai 2017)

Ganz Simple Frage? Treiber? Deinstalliere mal den Treiber und reinstallieren.

Ich konnte ne Zeitlang auf meinen Surface nicht das Wlan nutzen, obwohl ich verbunden war ohne Fehlermeldung. Da kam bei mir das gleiche wie bei dir.
Habe dann einfach den Treiber reinstalliert und es lief wieder


----------



## Matusalem (29. Mai 2017)

Hm, da Du schon einen anderen DNS Server manuell eingestellt hast (Google DNS 8.8.8.8), ist es unwahrscheinlich das der DNS Proxy im Internet Router oder der DNS Server des Internet Anbieters die Ursache ist.

Du kannst versuchen über die simplen Kommandozeilentools "ping" und "nslookup" mehr Informationen in Erfahrung zu bringen. So kannst Du eine bekannte Adresse im Internet in Zahlenadressform zu "pingen" (ping w.x.y.z). Funktioniert das auch nicht dann gibt es generell Unterbrechungen in der Verbindung, welche Windows über DNS bemerkt und meldet. Mit Angabe einer entsprechenden Option oder Nutzung von Tools kannst Du Ping auch permanent im Hintergrund laufen lassen, um auf evtl. Unterbrechungen über einen längeren Zeitraum zu prüfen. nslookup ist ein kleines tool welches per DNS Protokoll eine Adresse in Textform in eine Adresse in Zahlenform auflöst. Funktioniert der Ping aber nicht nslookup, dann deutet das tatsächlich auf ein DNS Problem hin. Das Löschen des DNS Zwischenspeichers und ein zurücksetzen des WIndows TCP/IP Stack per Kommandozeile wären dann einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Schnodder123 (29. Mai 2017)

Habe nun mal das Modem alleine angeschlossen und ca. 3-4 Stunden keine Probleme gehabt. Danach wieder den Router eingebunden und nach einiger Zeit "Der DNS Server antwortet nicht".....puhhhhhh



Noch was :

Am PC kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen.

Wenn ich den runterfahre laufen nur noch Modem und Router, eine zeitlang kann man mit diversen Tablets ins Netz, bis besagte Probleme auftauchen.


----------



## Apokh (29. Mai 2017)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Hier sind sehr viele Haushalte im 2.4Ghz Netz unterwegs, und ich verlor meistens Abends wenn viele WLan Router sichtbar waren des öfteren meine Verbindungen. Nun habe ich das ganze auf 5Ghz AC umgestellt, und seitdem habe ich erstmal keine Probleme mehr, oder aber Du hast evtl. ein defektes Kabel zu Deinem Router.


----------



## Schnodder123 (29. Mai 2017)

Es geht ja nicht nur um WLAN, sondern auch die LAN Verbindung. Werde mal alle Kabel tauschen und mir einen Router zum testen besorgen.


----------



## ollivetti (29. Mai 2017)

Hi, 
bitte beschreibe mal deinen Aufbau inkl. Modellbezeichnungen. Wenn uch es richtig vestanden habe, sieht es wie folgt aus:
1. Modem (Modell?)
2. Router (Modell?)
3. Pc ueber Kabel

Wenn jetzt zwei ueberbruwckt wird, dann gehts. Mit Rouzer gibts Probleme.

Meine Vermutungen sind:

- falsche Einstellung im Router (Dns, Standardgateway, gleiches Ip-Netz)
- hat der Router einen Uplink? Ist meist mit Internet gekennzeichnet-> Kabel falsch verbunden

Das ist, was mir so auf die Schnelle in den Sinn gekommen ist.

Gruss
Ollivetti

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnodder123 (31. Mai 2017)

Modem ist ein älteres Aitek 7100, Router ein älterer Netgear WGA614......

Habe keine Einstellungen vorgeno0mmen oder geändert.

Habe noch 2 Fragen:

1. Wenn kein Net mehr ist, leuchtet auch die "Internet" Diode am Modem nicht mehr, nur Power, DSL & LAN
Ist das nun ein Modemfehler ??

2. Kann Kaspersky der verantwortliche sein ? 
Der Realtek Adapter steht in der Firewall auf öffentlich, richtig ?!?


----------



## equief (31. Mai 2017)

Schnodder123 schrieb:


> Modem ist ein älteres Aitek 7100, Router ein älterer Netgear WGA614......
> 
> Habe keine Einstellungen vorgeno0mmen oder geändert.
> 
> ...



Hi,

zu 1.) Könnte sein, die 2 Sachen sind auch nicht unbedingt die neusten (über Google fand ich nix zu dem Aitek 7100), versuch ruhig günstig ein (kann auch gebraucht sein, wenn techn. ok) Router zu kaufen.

zu 2.) Kaspersky interessiert sich nicht für dein Modem bzw. kommt erst gar nicht soweit. Firewall ist ok


----------



## Schnodder123 (31. Mai 2017)

Heisst ja auch Eitek A7100..... 


*UPDATE*

Auch mit NUR Modem ins Internet gibts den Disconnect, es leuchtet auch die "Internet" Diode am Modem nicht mehr, nur Power, DSL & LAN.

Also Modem im Arsch ?


----------



## equief (31. Mai 2017)

Würde ich auch sagen, die Verbindung zwischen PC und Router bleibt ja bestehen und bricht nicht ab - oder ?


----------



## Schnodder123 (31. Mai 2017)

LAN Verbindung bleibt bestehen, ja.


----------



## equief (31. Mai 2017)

Dann tausch mal das Modem aus, könnte jedoch auch sein das deine Leitung das Problem macht und es kurzzeitig zu einem Sync Verlust kommt (jedoch würde dann DSL bei dir am Modem für ein paar Sekunden blinken)


----------



## Schnodder123 (1. Juni 2017)

Na Modem austauschen ist nicht so einfach, hab kein anderes .  


Bis dato getestet:

- PC AN / Modem + Router = Inet geht einige Zeit ( auch teilweise stundenlang) , dann disconnect .....ab und zu connected es auch wieder von alleine, manchmal erst nach der Fehlerdiagnose, manchmal dauerts länger 

- PC AN / NUR Modem = Inet geht einige Zeit ( auch teilweise stundenlang) , dann disconnect .....ab und zu connected es auch wieder von alleine, manchmal erst nach der Fehlerdiagnose, manchmal dauerts länger 

- PC AUS / Modem + Router = Tablet geht einige Zeit, dann disconnect


UND IMMER beim disconnect ist die Diode "Internet" am Modem aus.


Mittlerweile kommt manchmal auch diese Fehlermeldung:

Der Computer ist offenbar ordnungsgemäß konfiguriert, jedoch antwortet das Gerät bzw. die Ressource (w ww.microsoft.com]) nicht.

Hää ??



Was verdammt nochmal kann das Problem sein ?

1.  PC  ?  Aber das Prob besteht auch wenn der PC aus ist
2.  Router ?  Aber das Prob besteht auch wenn der Router nicht angeschlossen ist
3. Modem ?  Wäre eine Möglichkeit
4. Verkabelung ?  Keine Ahnung
5. Softwareseitig ?  Aber wo ? PC  ?, Netzwerkadapter ?, Router ?


Hüüülfe !


----------



## equief (1. Juni 2017)

Ist Meldung vom Assistenten ist doch richtig, wieso willst du nochmal alles neu durch kauen ?


----------



## ollivetti (2. Juni 2017)

Ruf mal bei deinem Provider an und lass die Leitung durchpruefen. Koennte auch ein Leitungsproblem sein. Waere mein naechster Schritt bevor ich neu kaufen wuerde.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnodder123 (19. Juni 2017)

Nur zur Info:

Es lag doch am Anbieter


----------



## ollivetti (20. Juni 2017)

Danke fuer deine Rueckmeldung.  Doch richtig vermutet. ^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------

